# 2 female cockatiels sharing a box =p



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Isn't one of them supposed to be a boy?heehee


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> Isn't one of them supposed to be a boy?heehee


thats what i thought but i guess not heehee =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

cant even tell the diff between m n f..awwwww


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> cant even tell the diff between m n f..awwwww


oh i can though =p


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

The Grey Tiel Deffo a Girl, but the other looks lke a Boy with the bright Cheek patches, But that may be just me imaginng them to be brighter,i have two grays, but would love a couple of latinos. 

They are beautiful tho


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

dingal2000 said:


> The Grey Tiel Deffo a Girl, but the other looks lke a Boy with the bright Cheek patches, But that may be just me imaginng them to be brighter,i have two grays, but would love a couple of latinos.
> 
> They are beautiful tho


i got told the lutino is a hen to but i still think its a male =p


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Juliafan23 said:


> i got told the lutino is a hen to but i still think its a male =p


See thats what i thought, because the Hens have a faded cheek patch and normally some kind of baring on the Tail feather which are more prominant on the underside. where as cocks tend to be solid coloured on the tail feathers.

I think you may be right as was my thoughts.


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

dingal2000 said:


> See thats what i thought, because the Hens have a faded cheek patch and normally some kind of baring on the Tail feather which are more prominant on the underside. where as cocks tend to be solid coloured on the tail feathers.
> 
> I think you may be right as was my thoughts.


i also heard that most lutinos are hens so i dont know =p


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lutinos are often difficult to sex visually because of the lack of colour contrast. A female lutino cockatiel will usually have spots on the underside of the flight feathers and barring or stripes on the underside of the tail feathers. This difference in the sexes can only be used to sex adult birds as all young birds ie under 6 months old look like females.


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

dingal2000 said:


> The Grey Tiel Deffo a Girl, but the other looks lke a Boy with the bright Cheek patches, But that may be just me imaginng them to be brighter,i have two grays, but would love a couple of latinos.
> 
> They are beautiful tho


lutinos are pretty,i think i like the pearls better though.i have a grey male,maybe in the future ill get a pearl female for him.gota see how the budgie babies go first.


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> lutinos are pretty,i think i like the pearls better though.i have a grey male,maybe in the future ill get a pearl female for him.gota see how the budgie babies go first.


Well if you get one and the pearls disapear after the first moult it's a boy hehee


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> Well if you get one and the pearls disapear after the first moult it's a boy hehee


i could look for a hand tamed one that has gone through its first molt..to ensure the pearls stay and its a female.


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> i could look for a hand tamed one that has gone through its first molt..to ensure the pearls stay and its a female.


y do u want a pearl? pearls are mine =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> y do u want a pearl? pearls are mine =p


Yours...thats cute....i got miller cuz i used to love the tiel i used to have,he was grey too...love the sound of them talking...its a whistle talk.and the pearls color is just beautiful,but would want a female so i could possibly breed them in the future.


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> Yours...thats cute....i got miller cuz i used to love the tiel i used to have,he was grey too...love the sound of them talking...its a whistle talk.and the pearls color is just beautiful,but would want a female so i could possibly breed them in the future.


u cant master breeding cockatiels untill i do heehee n pearls are mine!!! =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

thats right...gotta master budgies first!


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> thats right...gotta master budgies first!


u should of started with finches heehee =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> u should of started with finches heehee =p


im a dog breeder...i think i can handle levels beyond finches=] if i had a fem tiel,id try this summer too!!


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> im a dog breeder...i think i can handle levels beyond finches=] if i had a fem tiel,id try this summer too!!


u would of have to buy ur own box for them i only have one =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> u would of have to buy ur own box for them i only have one =p


u mean dif box for the tiels right...i dont even have a fem..so i dont think i have anything to worry bout now.


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> u mean dif box for the tiels right...i dont even have a fem..so i dont think i have anything to worry bout now.


but when u do, a bigger box =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> but when u do, a bigger box =p


well obviously...bigger birds,bigger box...just like bigger breed dog,bigger whelping box


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> well obviously...bigger birds,bigger box...just like bigger breed dog,bigger whelping box


yea you got it now =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> yea you got it now =p


oh dont play me like im dumb....i been breeding longer than u with ur birds...


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> oh dont play me like im dumb....i been breeding longer than u with ur birds...


ive been breeding since i was 2 heehee =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> ive been breeding since i was 2 heehee =p


your a bad liar!lol!


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> your a bad liar!lol!


No you are heehee =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> No you are heehee =p


what are you 12?? 2 more days!!!


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> what are you 12?? 2 more days!!!


No franky for u I told them to not let you have him heehee=p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> No franky for u I told them to not let you have him heehee=p


oh they wouldnt do that...no1 is as mean as you are


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> oh they wouldnt do that...no1 is as mean as you are


i know =p did u get my email i sent


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> i know =p did u get my email i sent


havent checked...n u really argue bout the mkost random crap


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> havent checked...n u really argue bout the mkost random crap


well wen u do i want that pearl =p and good 4 me heehee =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> well wen u do i want that pearl =p and good 4 me heehee =p


ya well go CL...gota play the waiting game now...


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> ya well go CL...gota play the waiting game now...


yea thats the kicker =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> yea thats the kicker =p


gota response!!!!!!

jk


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> gota response!!!!!!
> 
> jk


DON'T DO THAT!!!!!!! =P


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> DON'T DO THAT!!!!!!! =P


got you all excited though didnt i...did get email back for the hood.comin tomorrow 630....franky funds!!! actually just like originally planned.


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> got you all excited though didnt i...did get email back for the hood.comin tomorrow 630....franky funds!!! actually just like originally planned.


 Dont care bout the hood silly =p


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Juliafan23 said:


> Dont care bout the hood silly =p


really dont either ,just want it gone.


----------



## baxterbaker (Feb 26, 2010)

I think they are Lesbians..... Nice Little Arrangment


----------

